# Welchen KDE Soundserver? ARTS , Jack , ESD ???

## TilianGemini

Hallo!

Ist es wirklich so sinnvoll, Arts zu benutzen? Ich habe schon über viele Probleme damit gehört.

Wäre es eventuell besser zu Jack oder ESD zu wechseln?

LG TilianGemini

----------

## slick

Da ich typischer KDE-Fan bin nehme ich am liebsten arts.  Warum experimentieren wenns auch einfach geht.

----------

## Shagrath

ARTS.

Ich hatte eigentlich mal vor das ganze durch gstreamer auszuwechseln, da damit der Equalizer von amaroK verfügbar ist. Läuft aber einfach nicht, trotz mehrere Wochen umfassender Fehlersuche in Forum und Google.

----------

## TilianGemini

Klar, das schon, aber was sind denn so die Vor- oder Nachteile der anderen SoundServer?

Ich habe selbst bisher noch keine anderen probiert, bin jedoch auch mit Arts nicht soo richtig zufrieden...

----------

## Arudil

hmm.. ich benutze nur alsa  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich bin seit Jahren KDE Anhänger und ich verwende überhaupt keinen Soundserver. Das nervt bloß  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

Auch ich als KDE-Fan benutze Arts in Verbindung mit Alsa.

Sicher, es geht auch alles ohne Soundserver allein nur mit Alsa,

nur leider habe ich dann dauernd so einen nervigen Popsound,

wenn Sounds mit verschiedenen Bitraten abgespielt werden.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Slick anschliessen.

Warum irgendwas ändern, wenn es doch auch so einfach geht  :Razz: 

----------

## amdunlock

wenn man hardwaremixing hat, dann braucht man keinen, richtig?  :Smile:  oder doch? bin gerade etwas verwirrt. naja ich hatte bisher keinen (audigy 2) und es läuft super  :Wink: .

Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## 76062563

Keinen; meine Soundkarte kann Hardwaremixing.

----------

## hds

arts war frueher mal recht resourcen hungry <g>, kann ich aber bei den aktuellen releases nicht mehr feststellen. um beim thema amaroK zu bleiben (als beispiel), da braucht arts hier die geringste cpu last.

ich bin mit arts somit recht zufrieden. alsa, oss und gstreamer hab ich auch installiert, just in case.. funktionieren tun hier alle.

----------

## Garwin

Wenn man auf einem neuen System versucht seine Soundblaster Live einzubauen und dann nach jedem Systemstart das System kurz einfriert und danach ein Arts-Error aufpoppt, der etwas von einem CPU Overload erzählt und wenn man dann bei der Fehlersuche nur Erfahrungsberichte liest, die keine wirkliche Lösung für das Problem anbieten können und später dann auch noch feststellen muß das arts nicht mehr aktiv maintained wird, dann wünscht man sich nur noch das arts möglichst schnell durch etwas fortschrittlicheres abgelöst wird.

Auf meinen bisherigen Systemen hatte ich keine Probleme mit arts und bin daher momentan nur noch etwas mehr genervt.

----------

## lostSoul

Öhm, wie wärs mit eienr vernünftigen Soundkarte?  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *Garwin wrote:*   

>  dann wünscht man sich nur noch das arts möglichst schnell durch etwas fortschrittlicheres abgelöst wird.

 

warum das denn  :Shocked: 

es zwingt dich ja keiner, arts zu benutzen. alternativen sind ja reichlich vorhanden.

----------

## Garwin

 *lostSoul wrote:*   

> Öhm, wie wärs mit eienr vernünftigen Soundkarte? 

 

Beispiele bitte  :Smile: 

Stimmt niemand zwingt mich, aber was nützt mir ein Stück Software das nicht mehr aktiv weiter entwickelt wird?

----------

## tgurr

Soundblaster Live + gstreamer wenn nötig, ansonsten ALSA direkt.

----------

## hds

 *Garwin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stimmt niemand zwingt mich, aber was nützt mir ein Stück Software das nicht mehr aktiv weiter entwickelt wird?

 

gehts auch noch egoistischer?  :Twisted Evil: 

nur weil es dir nichts nutzt, duerfen es alle anderen denen es nutzt nicht einsetzen?

ps: was nutzt dir eine soundkarte, die nicht mehr aktiv weierentwickelt wird?  :Laughing: 

hmm. ich wuensche mir somit, das alle soundblaster live karten am 01.05.2005 den geist aufgeben. ich hab naemlich solch eine karte nicht.

ps2: und wer sagt dir das arts nicht weiterentwickelt wird? das ist open source.

----------

## sirro

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich bin seit Jahren KDE Anhänger und ich verwende überhaupt keinen Soundserver. Das nervt bloß 

 

ACK. es reicht mir wenn ein Programm auf einmal Krach macht  :Wink: 

----------

## TilianGemini

Ich finde es erlichgesagt auch etwas anstrengend mit nem Soundserver...

Hardwaremixing ist echt ne bessere Lösung glaube ich... wie findet man heraus ob die onboard karte das kann???

----------

## calvin-gr

ich verwende auch arts. hatte mal daran gedacht jack zu installieren, weil dies mir rosegarden sehr gut zusammenarbeiten soll, diese idee dann aber nicht in die tat umgesetzt

----------

## 76062563

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> wie findet man heraus ob die onboard karte das kann???

 

Man spielt ohne Soundserver zwei verschiedene Sounds ab und schaut ob man beide hört  :Cool: 

----------

## NightDragon

Tja. ne gute Sounkarte beim Notebook? *gg*.

Naja, das wäre dann eher ein neuer Notebook.

Also langer rede kurzer sinn. Meiner hat kein Hardware-Mixing und was Windows seit 2k und ME als standard beherrscht ergänze ich mit ESD - wobei es da noch etwas komich mit mplayerplug-in ist.

Soll heißen, trotz ao=esd, spielt mplayerplug-in nicht immer ab.

[EDIT] SORRY! ich meinte natürlich ao, nicht au (war einb tippfehler im posting) [/EDIT]

----------

## reptile

dann nimm halt statt -au=esd -ao=esd.

und sonst: auch wenn die karte kein hardware-mixing kann, kann man den soundserver umgehen, indem man den 'bei alsa eingebauten' namens dmix nutzt (gibts im forum ne menge threads zu und auch was auf gentoo-wiki.com). bei bedarf ne pm an mich zur konfig.

----------

## TilianGemini

aber das geht warscheinlich auch nur wenn man alsa benutzt, oder?

wenn meine karte Hardw.Mixing unterstützt, dann heißt das, wenn ich den Soundserver abschalte bekomme ich trotzdem noch sound?

ansonsten hör ich nix mehr?

----------

## tgurr

Sound kommt auch ohne Hardware Mixing raus, durch Hardware Mixing wird nur der Soundserver überflüssig weil die Karte von sich aus schon mehrere Sounddaten gleichzeitig ausgeben kann.

----------

## TilianGemini

ah, okay, ansonsten überspielt ein Ton also den anderen.

----------

## tgurr

Nein, ansonsten wird der zweite Sound in die Warteschleife gestellt und erst abgespielt nachdem der erste fertig ist.

----------

## TilianGemini

Das ist ja noch schlimmer!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

wobei sich bei mir jetzt die frage aufdraengt.. warum  sollte man ueberhaupt mehrere sounds gleichzeitig abspielen wollen?  :Shocked: 

also, die ganzen system sounds in KDE hab ich eh global de-activated (hab die boxen nur an, wenn ich sie benoetige).

aber, arts benoetige ich halt fuer amaroK.

jau, fuer mplayer koennte ich sonstwas waehlen, klar.

----------

## TilianGemini

Joa... die System Sounds sind echt etwas nervig manchmal... *lol*

Was ist den eigentlich amaroK???

----------

## NightDragon

 *hds wrote:*   

> wobei sich bei mir jetzt die frage aufdraengt.. warum sollte man ueberhaupt mehrere sounds gleichzeitig abspielen wollen? Shocked 

 

Ganz einfach. Weil ich z. Bsp. XMMS ständig am laufen habe, aber auch hören will (wenn ich nicht am rechner sitze) ob mir wer via ICQ oder web-messenger schreibt. z. bsp.

----------

## hds

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist den eigentlich amaroK???

 

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9939

----------

## sarahb523

was man hier vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte, ist das soundserver wie arts nicht nur zum mixen von 2 sounds zuständig sind, sondern auch zum hinzufügen von effekten. Wer sich schonmal mit dem arts-builder befaßt hat, stellt schnell fest das arts eine ziemlich mächtige engine für das sound routing und zur synthese ist. Ob dieser ganze overhead wirklich nötig ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich wäre dafür das es 2 arts versionen gibt "light" "full featured" wer arts nur nutzt um mehrere sounds gleichzeitig zu hören, der nimmt die "light", für alle anderen die andere version.

Ach ja mehrere sounds gleichzeitig ist ein muss. Wie schon erwähnt wurde musik hören und messenger sound sind enorm wichtig.

ciao

sarah

ps: ich nutze arts, aber xmms läuft ausschließlich über alsa, das bringt besseren 4 speaker sound bei mir.

----------

## slick

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   wobei sich bei mir jetzt die frage aufdraengt.. warum sollte man ueberhaupt mehrere sounds gleichzeitig abspielen wollen? Shocked  
> 
> Ganz einfach. Weil ich z. Bsp. XMMS ständig am laufen habe, aber auch hören will (wenn ich nicht am rechner sitze) ob mir wer via ICQ oder web-messenger schreibt. z. bsp.

 

full ACK

----------

## hds

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja mehrere sounds gleichzeitig ist ein muss. Wie schon erwähnt wurde musik hören und messenger sound sind enorm wichtig.
> 
> 

 

ist ja schoen, wenn es fuer dich wichtig ist. dennoch ist es kein MUSS. manche leute brauchen das, manche nicht. es ist schlichtweg eine frage des persoenlichen bedarfs, meint ihr nicht?

ausser auf dem klo <g> halte ich mich generell in 3 lokalitaeten bei mir daheim auf:

a) arbeitszimmer. da hoere ich auch mp3, logisch. akkustische messenger unterstuetzung nutze ich nicht, da ich das ja optisch sehe, ob mail reinkam, oder ob jemand im icq/aim/etc.. ist.

b) wohnzimmer. dort hoere ich musik ueber meine dbox.

c) garten. dort habe ich meinen laptop.

das mag vielleicht dem ein oder anderen erklaeren, das es (fuer mich persoenlich) keinen bedarf gibt, 2 sounds gleichzeitig abzuspielen. sofern ich am PC bin, waere fuer es mich eher stoerend!

SummaSummarum: ihr habt einfach zu wenig rechner daheim  :Laughing: 

egal, arts ist trotzdem OK! ich kenne nichts besseres. und wie der poll zeigt, bin ich da in guter gesellschaft.

PS: hmm.. kann eine ES1370 eigentlich hardwaremixing? nie probiert. die karte kennt man als SB128PCI.

macht auch geiles EAX (4 kanal), leider wird EAX von linux bisher nicht unterstuetzt. ist mir aber auch nicht soooo wichtig, gibts auch nen alten thread von mir dazu.

----------

## NightDragon

*hehe* hds das könnte sein. Oder wir haben nicht genug Lautsprecher *g*.

Naja ich habe im Endeffekt 3 Rechner, 1 Router, 1 Server, 1 Notebook *g*.

Für eine Person eh schon zuviel.

Hm. Du das mit arts verstehe ich, der läuft bei mir auch via ESD... funktioniert recht gut.

Und das mit dem Piepsen bei der Musik... naja... wenn ich wirklich 100% Musik genießen will, stell ich sowieso auf offline, dann will man ja auch so seine ruhe.

----------

## slick

Ey cool, wird das jetzt der "Wieviele Rechner habe ich"-Thread?  :Very Happy: 

Bin ich doch glatt dabei... soll ich nur die zählen die laufen oder auch die in der Wohnung gesamt so rumstehen?

1 Laptop, 1 Fileserver, 1 Gateway, 1 Spiele-PC, 1 Experimentierrechner, ein ausgemusterter Gateway, 2 alte Laptops und 4 noch komplette "Ersatzteillager", von den ganzen Stapeln mit Komponenten mal abgesehen...  :Wink: 

Soundsystem ist nur am Spiele-Rechner aber am Laptop läuft immer xmms und der macht auch schön krach wenn im IRC, ICQ etc. was los geht...

----------

## sarahb523

das mit dem "MUSS" war eher für mich ein muss. Ok etwas blöd ausgedrückt. ich hab bei mir alles möglich akustisch (mbrola/txt2pho, beep, diverse sounds)  und optisch via osd (xosd)  gemacht und je nachdem was ich brauche wird es aktiviert. 

Ich hab bei mir auch schonmal jack probiert (wegen rosegarden), aber irgendwie zieht mir das zuviel leistung - aber ich hab das eben nur mal schnell probiert und nicht ernsthaft genutzt, daher möchte ich mich mit der performance nicht so sehr festlegen.

ciao

sarah

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 Router, 1 Server
> 
> 

 

da ueberall die preise steigen (strom).. hab ich mir das abgewoehnt..

hier: router = server.

das hat in einem jahr sehr vielausgemacht, wir haben sogar stromkosten zurueckbekommen!

es war damals ein graus, mit router=server, als ich lediglich einen HUB hatte. sprich: daten geschaufelt uebers netz -> internet = lahm.

hatte dann fuer kleine kohle nen switch gekauft (gebraucht, 100mbit fullduplex) und schon war alles ok.

nur mal so als tipp..

----------

## hds

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ey cool, wird das jetzt der "Wieviele Rechner habe ich"-Thread? 
> 
> 

 

noe, meine hardware ist da eher minimalistisch und outdated (siehe sig).

----------

## hds

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> etwas blöd ausgedrückt.

 

das ist bei deiner haarfarbe doch voll OK!

.

..

...

....

sorry, aber den konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen  :Laughing: 

ist wirklich nicht boese gemeint, und nein ich habe nichts gegen frauen, und nichts gegen blondinen oder whatever!

und.. im scheitel sieht man ja, die sind eh gefaerbt  :Wink: 

also bitte nicht aufregen  :Laughing: 

----------

## TilianGemini

Also ich habe hier auch Rechner und Laptop  :Smile: 

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich den Sound beim Firefox zum laufen?

----------

## NightDragon

 *hds wrote:*   

> da ueberall die preise steigen (strom).. hab ich mir das abgewoehnt.. 

 

Der Router kann bei mir technisch nicht der Server sein. Leistungstechnisch schon nicht.

Der Server MUSS getrennt vom Router arbeiten. Das verhindert das beide geräte zeitgliech ausfallen.

*g* Aber bei einer Größenordnung unseres Betriebes, fällt der eine Rechner nicht ins gewicht, dabei handelt es sich eh nur um einne P1 mit 200Mhz als Router. Und die Stromrechnung beträgt 5500 Euro im Jahr, ich zahl sie aber nicht - dafür ist jemand anderer zuständig.

ABER UM ZUM SOUDN ZURÜCK ZU KOMMEN...

Auf dem Server ist nur etwas Monitoring das aber meist Sprachausgabe wie festival und co verwendet (wenn das Netz mal ausfällt oder was mit RAID nicht passen sollte oder jemand sich falsch eingelogt hat oder ein ISDN Anruf kommt.. usw...)

Auf dem habe ich auch keinen Soudnserver.

Aufm Notebook aber ESsound. Arts und co laufen auch auf ESD, genauso wie xmms und was sonst so anfällt.

Hm. Probleme gibts nur beim mplayerplug-in.

----------

## hds

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *g* Aber bei einer Größenordnung unseres Betriebes
> 
> 

 

OK, das kann man ja nicht wissen. logischerweise ging ich von einer privatperson aus, bzw. einem homelan. da tuts auch der 200er.

hmm.. 2007 werde ich euch oesterreicher eh alle mal ansprechen.. <g>.

PM me.

----------

## slick

 *TilianGemini wrote:*   

> Also ich habe hier auch Rechner und Laptop 
> 
> Wie bekomme ich eigentlich den Sound beim Firefox zum laufen?

 

Reicht es Dir nicht einen eigenen Thread dafür aufzumachen?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## TilianGemini

 :Laughing:   Hier gehen aber viel mehr Leute drauf... *sfg*

----------

## amne

Bitte nicht crossposten und/oder den einen Thread als Werbung für den anderen missbrauchen, auch wenn hier mehr Leute draufgehen.

----------

## TilianGemini

Okay, sorry... kommt nicht wieder vor...

----------

## hds

wo wir grad so nett beisammen sind..

irgendwas neues zu EAX mit einer SB128PCI?

oder VIA onboard sowie SB128PCI gleichzeitig?

geht da mittlerweile was?

oder zumindest 2 getrennte sounds ueber die beiden ausgaenge der SB128, bzw. sogar 3 indem man input channel auf output umleitet (ES1370, nicht 1371, siehe kernel doku)

wo sind die freaks?  :Razz: 

----------

## hoschi

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  *TilianGemini wrote:*   wie findet man heraus ob die onboard karte das kann??? 
> 
> Man spielt ohne Soundserver zwei verschiedene Sounds ab und schaut ob man beide hört 

 

mit anderen worten, keine mensch braucht einen soundserver - das war anno 2000 vielleicht noch auf laptops so, aber alles neuere sollte glänzend ohne auskommen.

----------

## hds

cool, hoschi, dann kannst du mir sicher bei meiner frage (zwei hoeher im thread) weiterhelfen?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2327903.html#2327903

oder braucht das auch keiner  :Shocked: 

----------

## Carlo

 *hds wrote:*   

> um beim thema amaroK zu bleiben (als beispiel), da braucht arts hier die geringste cpu last.

 

Das stimmt nicht. Von Seiten der Entwickler wird die Benutzung von GStreamer oder Xine empfohlen. Die anderen Backends laufen eher nebenher. Wer z.B. Akode (liber nicht, eher experimentell) als Backend nutzt, sollte mal ein Lied pausieren lassen und sich die Prozessorlast angucken (betrifft evtl. "nur" KDE 3.4).

 *Garwin wrote:*   

> ...Arts-Error aufpoppt, der etwas von einem CPU Overload erzählt...

 

Im Sound-System-Konfigurationsdialog Echtzeitpriorität deaktivieren bzw. die Puffergröße erhöhen könnte helfen.

----------

## hds

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   um beim thema amaroK zu bleiben (als beispiel), da braucht arts hier die geringste cpu last. 
> 
> Das stimmt nicht.

 

bei mir ist das aber so.

----------

## boris64

Bei mir ist das genauso.

Obwohl das Arts-Plugin scheinbar nicht mehr maintained wird,

läuft es dennoch auch noch am stabilsten und hat (im gegensatz 

zu xine/gstreamer) keine Störgeräusche beim Vor-/Zurück-spulen.

----------

## Carlo

Hm, bei mir läuft Xine erstklassig, während mit aRts und Gstreamer Probleme auftreten. Naja, jeder nach seiner Facon.  :Wink: 

----------

## bennixview

Hab auch dieser tage versucht arts zu umgehen da ich gehört hatte es wären so viele Probleme damit. Auch das er bald vom KDE.org eingestellt würde. Als soundsystem nutze ich Alsa. und dann hab ich versucht aus dem ganzen schlau zu werden. Hatte vorher schon da ich das System neu aufgesetzt habe alles mit Use="alsa -arts" gebaut. Hab aber dann doch zuletzt noch das arts packet von alsa gemerged. Jetzt läuft alles super ist halt am einfachsten.

Was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde ist gibt es sowas wie ein schaubild für die ganze Sound architektur. Ich finde das etwas verwirrend was man aller rumfummeln muss nur für son bischen sound. Kerneltreiber alsa soundserver dann die einzelnen Programme die irgend nen soundussel machen ??? versteh das nicht 

Mal mal einer ein Bild  :Smile: 

Gruß Bennixview

----------

## tgurr

Eine Übersicht gibts hier.

----------

## bennixview

ah cool danke  :Smile: 

----------

